# NAS bull shark



## bulldog40 (May 18, 2013)

after a run of bad luck in the past day and a half, and i mean everything from broken sandals to broken reels and everything in between including the weather we finally put a shark on the beach. special thanks goes to devinsdad for showing us where to fish. all in all we had 5 runs after the rain today, 2 broke off, 2 slipped the hook, and one found the beach. shark was dehooked and released and after a few minutes swam off strong. biggest shark on the beach to date and my buddy deans first big shark ever


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Congrats to ya'll!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing BD & congrats to Dean on his first Shark.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job guys!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! I would love to catch a bull!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

A beauty, congrats! Barrancas Beach area or somewhere else??


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats! Just had to put in the time!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Crazedfish that makes no sense ..


----------

